# How Low to Floor can Windows be?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It’s ok as long as their tempered glass. 

If they are there will be a small etched stamp in one of the corners saying so.

If their not they need to be over 18" off the floor.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes - what "kwikfishron" says -
However; we've run into situations, where we had to add railing on 
the inside to get it passed!?!
(Those "pesky" inspectors!) 
(Tempered, for sure!)

rossfingal


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tempered glass is probably a worthwhile investment but may not be required by code if the lower sash is not 9 sq/ft.

See link and downloadable pdf: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6MSpBA&usg=AFQjCNGI-yr-97JL64dX2nXffyks6teoPQ

Another link: http://www.southbaywindows.com/tempered_glass_inst.html


These are code minimums. If you think that anyone may ever break the glass, they can get seriously hurt and you will wish that you had spent the extra few bucks.


----------



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

The lower sash is smaller than 9 sq ft. But, I have another question, how are stairs defined? The sunroom is about 6" lower than the floor of the house, so you have to step up to get into the house. Would this be considered a stairway and require tempered glass anyway?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fisher252 said:


> The lower sash is smaller than 9 sq ft. But, I have another question, how are stairs defined? The sunroom is about 6" lower than the floor of the house, so you have to step up to get into the house. Would this be considered a stairway and require tempered glass anyway?


Yes.

Anywhere there is a tripping hazard or a step would probably be considered a stair.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes. I just replaced a window on my stair landing. The sill is 38" off the floor and 48" from the last step but it was required to be tempered glass (glad i asked the local inspector about it). It ran about an extra $75 I believe.


----------

